# Avian vets in West Midlands?



## Cheewok (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all, I have a pair of celestial parrotlets and one is ill, we've already seen a vet. Who for three weeks put her on Baytril and metacam. Now she's on f10 saline solution in a nebuliser and terbinafine antifungal medicine. However, we want to get a second opinion as she isn't making any vast improvement on this. No tests were performed aside from a Chlamydia test which was negative.

Has anyone had any experience with Amicus vets in Solihull and manor vets?

Tia


----------

